# Bunk Ipam?



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you guys rats get the head rush/warm feeling from Ipam. I have only used GHRP-6 on my rats and they always get the fuzzy headed feeling. With the new ipam I just got the rats dont get that.

This is supposed to be from a good source (actually a sponsor). I dont know the rules on posting sources yet so Im not posting that yet.

Thanks bros


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 15, 2012)

I would pm a rep and talk to them about it.


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good idea ill do that.


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cant PM...is there a restriction


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 15, 2012)

Each peptide is unique in its own way. Humans are too, and for that reason we cannot assume that everyone will respond the same to any given peptide. 
Ghrp-6 makes some people extremly hungry. For me thats not the case, I have absolutley NO hunger from it.
 The first time I used Ipam, I got a very mild warm feeling. Nothing outstanding. Since then, I have not noticed any post injection sides at all.
 Are you combining this with a GHRH? If so, my best advise to you would be to up your dose if your looking for that flush feeling. Again, not everyone will notice this feeling, as I certainly do not. 
Also, if you read through this thread:Exciting! GRF1-29/GHRP-2 serum GH test! - Professional Muscle, you will see that Ipam does not yeild as high of a GH release as Ghrp-6, but it does release GH for a longer duriation.
If you want to be 100%, get yourself tested..
 Sides do not = Quality
Just my .02


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 15, 2012)

I get the flush from ghrp 2 and 6 but not ipam.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 15, 2012)

Im sure each site has a contact email as well.




lymedestroyer said:


> Cant PM...is there a restriction


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 15, 2012)

lymedestroyer said:


> Cant PM...is there a restriction



All you need is 10 posts to be able to pm.  Just post in here if you need them.  Can't see post counts on tapatalk.


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Each peptide is unique in its own way. Humans are too, and for that reason we cannot assume that everyone will respond the same to any given peptide.
> Ghrp-6 makes some people extremly hungry. For me thats not the case, I have absolutley NO hunger from it.
> The first time I used Ipam, I got a very mild warm feeling. Nothing outstanding. Since then, I have not noticed any post injection sides at all.
> Are you combining this with a GHRH? If so, my best advise to you would be to up your dose if your looking for that flush feeling. Again, not everyone will notice this feeling, as I certainly do not.
> ...



Thanks for that. The thread you recommended is good as well


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses on this. Very useful info!


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

Posting for pm


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

Posting for pm again


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry if this is annoying


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

getting there


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

two more


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

almost there


----------



## lymedestroyer (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry guys


----------



## njc (Aug 16, 2012)

The absence of that side effect in and of itself is not even remotely an indicator of poor peptide quality.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 17, 2012)

njc said:


> The absence of that side effect in and of itself is not even remotely an indicator of poor peptide quality.



This


----------

